# Control de Motor DC (Sentido de giro y velocidad con pote y tip 122 y 127)



## desertor (May 29, 2011)

Que tal en esta practica lo que se construyó fue un pequeño amplificador de potencia que nos permite variar la velocidad y el sentido de giro de un motor CD. Este sistema puede ser aplicado a un controlador PID.


Los materiales utilizados fueron:
*Un transistor NPN y uno PNP. (TIP122 y TIP127 respectivamente)
* Un motor CD 24 Voltios, 2 Amperios máximo. (Se puede utilizar otro pero los transistores deben ser distintos)
*Un potenciómetro de 100Kohms.
*Una tablilla de experimento. (Protoboard)
*Una fuente de poder +Vcc y -Vcc.


El circuito utilizado es el siguiente:
Q1 = TIP122
Q2= TIP127







Lo que hace este circuito es que cuando el pote esta a la mitad y por ejemplo lo giras a la derecha el motor va aumnetando gradualmente de velocidad con forme se gira el pote y al girar el pote al otro lado cambia el sentido de giro del motor e igualmente va aumentendo de velocidad gradualmente.
Ahora la pregunta es que si puedo modificar este circuito para q tenga un poquito de mayor sensibilidad el motorya que cuando esta el potenciometro a la mitad y le doy un giro minimo no gira el motor es dcir se necesita un giro mayor para q vaya aumentando gradualmente la velocidad noo se si tenga q ver con el tamaño del pote o de la resisttividad de este y entonces necesito q tenga mayor sensibilidad q al menor movimiento se mueva em motor ya sea para un lado o para el otro claro gradualmente todavia.


----------



## EstebanF (Jun 19, 2011)

Muy sencillo circuito, me sirve, MUCHAS GRACIAS POR COMPARTIR .
pretendo modificar un servo para que gire 360º y controlarlo con esto para variar la velocidad y el giro.
pero el problema sera el mismo, creo, que comience a moverse que debe ser al minimo torque que tendra estando el pot cerca de la posición central
mañana pruebo y veo que pasa

No he pillado otro circuito capaz de hacer esto, hasta con pwm no he visto que pueda con un pot cambiar el giro y velocidad, si conocen algo asi o sencillo como este espero que puedan postearlo aca.

como controlar un servo con giro continuo cambiando giro y velocidad con un pot  sin radio control 

Saludos


----------

